# Windows 7 Ordner "Users/BENUTZER" verschwunden



## Infin1ty (15. Juni 2011)

Heyho,

und zwar habe ich bei meinem 1. Rechner (siehe Sig) das Problem, das 
der Ordner "Users/Benutzer" komplett verschwunden ist. Wenn ich über die Startleiste
auf die Verknüpfung meines Userordners gegangen bin, konnte ich ganz normal
drauf zugreifen. Habe ich aber z.b. bei suchen "C:/Users/BENUTZER" eingegeben
kam eine Fehlermeldung, ich konnte also nur noch über diese Verknüpfung drauf zugreifen,
im Ordner Users war nur nur Öffentlich zu finden.

Habe die Festplatte dann mal an den Rechner an dem ich jetzt bin gestöpselt,
auch von dort konnte ich nicht drauf zugreifen. Der Ordner ist also quasi nur
erreichbar wenn ich die Platte boote und mich dann anmelde und über die Verknüpfung reingehe.

Der Rechner ist momentan auseinandergebaut, ich könnte ihn zwar zusammenbauen
und dann ganz einfach die Daten auf meinen 2. PC kopieren (brauche die dringend)
aber vielleicht ist der Orndner ja nur ganz einfach verschoben (warum auch immer).

Weil wenn jetzt diese Verknüpfung verschwindet kann ich nicht mehr auf meinen Benutzerornder zugreifen 

Hatte irgendjemand schon mal ein ähnliches Problem ?

LG Infin1ty


----------



## Lord Nicon (15. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag,

kann es sein, dass du dir evtl Schadsoftware (Viren/Würmer/Trojaner etc.) ins System geholt hast? Gehe mal auf den Ordner "Users" und mach mal mit der rechten Maustaste einen klick, dann "Eigenschaften" und seh mal unter den Punkt "Versteckt" nach.
Kann sein, dass der Ornder auf "Versteckt" gesetzt wurde.
Ggf musst du die Ordneroption mit dem Punkt "Ansicht" anpassen. Dort einfach mal "Geschützte Systemdateien ausblenden" und "Alle Dateien und Ordner anzeigen" die Häckchen wegmachen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Juni 2011)

Tja, gestern habe ich leider heftige Sche*ße gebaut...

Also der 1. PC ist der mit den Daten die ich brauche
Der 2. PC ist der mit dem ich grad schreibe.

Ich hatte den PC mit den Daten die ich haben wollte aufgebaut, lief auch alles. Wollte die beiden PCs dann einfach
per Switch verbinden und die Daten rüberziehen - Denkste. Der LAN Port des 1. PCs wollte nicht
mehr mit Windows arbeiten.

Leider habe ich keinen weiteren Intel PC hier, sonst hätte ich ja ganz einfach die Festplatte des 1. PCs
an diesen hängen können und booten können. An AMD PCs kann das Windows ja nicht booten, gibt nur nen Bluescreen.

Dann habe ich die Platte von meinem 2. PC an den 1. PC gehängt, wollte dann den 1. PC mit der Platte
wo die Daten drauf sind booten und einfach rüberschieben. Tja, dabei habe ich dann ein modulares Kabel des
Be Quiet NTs an das Enermax NT gehängt (die sehen so gut wie gleich aus, hab ich in der Eile nicht drauf geachtet )

Also Kurzschluss, Enermax NT im Eimer. Mit den Be Quiet NTs die ich hier habe will der 1. PC nicht rennen - nur Fehlercode "FF",
was alles heißen kann. (Problem beim Mobo, CPU im Eimer, NT rennt nicht mit dem Board denn EVGAs sind zickig). Und FF haben
viele, ich habe es auch schon 2 mal gehabt, aber diesmal scheint es nicht lösbar zu sein.

Die einzige Erkenntnis die ich ziehen konnte ist die, dass wohl Schadsoftware auf dem PC laufen muss die den Benutzerordner
verschoben / versteckt was auch immer haben muss.
Wenn ich mit dem 1. PC den Ornder "Benutzer" angucke, ist dieser ~80Gb groß, wie es sein soll. Ich kann meinen
Ordner nur nicht sehen.

Wenn ich die Platte an den 2. PC hänge und den Benutzer Ordner angucke, ist er nur 60Mb groß.

Weiß grad echt nicht weiter, ich brauche die Daten 
*
Edit: Jetzt habe ich mal den Tipp mit den Systemdateien ausprobiert: Jetzt wird mir der Ordner angezeigt, kann aber nicht darauf zugreifen. !

Weiß noch irgendwer was ich probieren kann ? habe den Ornder auch schon in besitz genommen...
 *


----------

